# New female driver blocked by Uber right away.



## PaxPwner (Oct 22, 2019)

A female friend got activated today. She was all excited to drive. Installed the app, logs in to find "this account is blocked" message in red. Uber support hotline is unreachable, so still waiting for them to email back.

I searched around and it seems Uber is blocking by device ID. She says got her phone new from Verizon. Never used Uber driver before.
Is this a glitch or what is going on?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Typical Uber F up


----------



## Youburr (Aug 22, 2019)

Activated, then installed the app. It just doesn’t ring, are you sure that’s the way it happened ?


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

Go to local Greenlight hub or try to call support...good luck with that!


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Your "friend" could have a refurbished phone originally owned by
one of these deactivated Uber rapist guys.
The algorithm is detecting a zetta pulse determining
that device has been red sacked D-bugged Down from the platform


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

GLH visit time.


----------



## Adfcalifornian (Feb 8, 2019)

Uhhhh is it one of those banned multi sim phones? I feel like I read something about that not too long ago.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Adfcalifornian said:


> Uhhhh is it one of those banned multi sim phones? I feel like I read something about that not too long ago.


They're only "banned" until the next person powers one up ?


----------



## PaxPwner (Oct 22, 2019)

Support said her accounted got flagged for allegedly being deactivated before. Which is total BS. They let her jump through all the background/inspection hoops and right before she goes online, blocks her.


----------



## PaxPwner (Oct 22, 2019)

Support said her accounted got flagged for allegedly being deactivated before. Which is total BS. They let her jump through all the background/inspection hoops and right before she goes online, blocks her.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Some devices are banned. Get a phone that is not banned. Problem solved. 
https://www.uber.com/en-ZA/drive/resources/approved-devices/


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

PaxPwner said:


> Support said her accounted got flagged for allegedly being deactivated before. Which is total BS. They let her jump through all the background/inspection hoops and right before she goes online, blocks her.


You're mad her time was wasted for her fraudulently trying to set up another driving account? What about everyone else's time she Wasted by trying to set up another account?


----------



## Brunch (Nov 4, 2016)

Online and phone support doesn't have the ability to fix this. She must go to a Greenlight Hub to resolve the issue.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Brunch said:


> Online and phone support doesn't have the ability to fix this. She must go to a Greenlight Hub to resolve the issue.


^^^^Agree.

Wait where did OP go?


----------



## Life is Short ~ Enjoy it (Oct 19, 2019)

PaxPwner said:


> A female friend got activated today. She was all excited to drive. Installed the app, logs in to find "this account is blocked" message in red. Uber support hotline is unreachable, so still waiting for them to email back.
> 
> I searched around and it seems Uber is blocking by device ID. She says got her phone new from Verizon. Never used Uber driver before.
> Is this a glitch or what is going on?


God is Blessing her 
Uber Reality 
See photo


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Being a pro at faking accounts, let me give you some insight.

A. Your device does not get you blocked from Uber, if that would be the case, it would be trivial to bypass a Device ID change.

B. What happened is that her license or social were used in making an account before, this is how Uber blocked her, simply go to the greenlight hub and try to get it sorted.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

Brunch said:


> Online and phone support doesn't have the ability to fix this. She must go to a Greenlight Hub to resolve the issue.


Online and phone support don't have the ability to fix anything, period.


----------

